# Sigma Art 135mm f/1.8 sample gallery posted @ LensTip



## ahsanford (Apr 11, 2017)

FYI
http://www.lenstip.com/2230-news-Sigma_A_135_mm_f_1.8_DG_HSM_-_sample_gallery.html

- A


----------



## Chaitanya (Apr 14, 2017)

They have posted review as well, just update the post. They have given it a editors choice award.


----------



## Hector1970 (Apr 14, 2017)

I hope the review is not based on those photographs. They are hardly inspiring. I'm surprised the camera companies don't display examples of lens output. Sigmas ads often have surprisingly poor photographs. I wonder is it deliberate to keep it within the aspiration zone of a beginner photographer.


----------



## luckydude (Apr 18, 2017)

Hector1970 said:


> I hope the review is not based on those photographs. They are hardly inspiring. I'm surprised the camera companies don't display examples of lens output. Sigmas ads often have surprisingly poor photographs. I wonder is it deliberate to keep it within the aspiration zone of a beginner photographer.



Yeah, it's weird. I wouldn't consider myself good, my eye for composition sucks, but I think I've taken better pictures, in fact I know I have.
Granted, I take way more with the 200mm f2 than I do with the 135 f2, but you would think that an f1.8 135 would get closer to the 200mm f2 in terms of look. Not in that gallery. Weird.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 12, 2017)

The Digital Picture website just posted Sigma 135 F1.8 Art Lens Image target shots and it looks great to me.

Sigma 135 Art vs Canon 135 L at F2.0 

__www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=108&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=0&LensComp=1122&CameraComp=979&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1

Sigma 85 Art vs Sigma 135 Art:

__www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=1085&Camera=979&Sample=0&FLI=0&API=2&LensComp=1122&CameraComp=979&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=1

to my eyes, Sigma 135 Art at F2.0 doing better than Sigma 85 Art stopped down to F2.0 - better corner sharpness and less CA.

Vingetting:

__www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Vignetting-Test-Results.aspx?FLI=0&API=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&Lens=1122&Camera=979&LensComp=108

Distortions:

__www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Distortion.aspx?FLI=0&FLIComp=0&Lens=1122&Camera=979&LensComp=108

Lens Flair Resistance ( quite excellent wide open):

__www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Lens-Flare.aspx?FLI=0&API=0&FLIComp=0&APIComp=0&Lens=1122&Camera=979&LensComp=108


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2017)

I don't think those are Sigma photos, but rather those from a review site.


----------



## BeenThere (May 12, 2017)

For those who use the 135mm FL, this looks like a home run lens. If you use 135mm, what subjects are you shooting?


----------



## SecureGSM (May 16, 2017)

another Sigma 135 F1.8 Art review, by Kazuyuki Hagihara (Google translation):
__dc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/review/lens_review_2/1057432.html

" ... AF is very quiet and accurate. Of course, even when I reconsidered the image on the PC after taking the picture, I was not able to find the dissatisfaction like dissatisfaction at all. ..."


----------

